# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  n@va, 21.03. Zagreb pregled as

## Nika

Djeca stradaju u nesrećama zbog neispravno korištenih autosjedalica

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Gledali smo vas danas na vijestima nove tv.
Nika, baš si nam bila zgodna  :Kiss:

----------

